# walleye run



## fishing50

How is the bite?


----------



## mlayers

slow right now


----------



## 419deerhunter

sloooowwww lol need rain


----------



## die4irish

not sure that will even help. Heard some white bass being caught and carp are very plentifull now. I have a bad feeling the good fishing is over for 2012


----------



## Flathead76

I would not waste the gas and I live 5 minutes away.


----------



## BFG

We will know by Sunday/Monday what is in store for the river. Supposed to get 1.5" of rain over the entire basin between tomorrow and Saturday morning. 

If that doesn't bring up more fish, it is over. My guess: white bass will be thick


----------



## anglermama

Believe it or not the fishing has picked up some. Saw few limits today, lots with three, others with one or two. Not as many empty stringer as the last few day!


----------



## mlayers

Don't know where you was fishing at. But I was out at the inland and I only saw maybe 12 fish in 5 hours.


----------



## anglermama

mlayers said:


> Don't know where you was fishing at. But I was out at the inland and I only saw maybe 12 fish in 5 hours.


I run Schroeders! Have guys in and out all day!


----------



## Flathead76

anglermama said:


> I run Schroeders! Have guys in and out all day!


The fishing is not that great right now. Saw more white bass caught than walleyes. Saw a grand total of 5 walleyes caught in 3 hours on Ford street this evening.


----------



## CarpCommander

Flathead76 said:


> The fishing is not that great right now. Saw more white bass caught than walleyes. Saw a grand total of 5 walleyes caught in 3 hours on Ford street this evening.



Come on now, bad reports aren't good for business ya know!


----------



## adam_smith_nap

Where and how do you fish for white bass? Do you fish the same way for white bass as walleyes?


----------



## anglermama

Flathead76 said:


> The fishing is not that great right now. Saw more white bass caught than walleyes. Saw a grand total of 5 walleyes caught in 3 hours on Ford street this evening.


"Come on now, bad reports aren't good for business ya know!"



LMAO I didn't say it was great! I said it picked up some! I didn't say I didn't see any empty stringers, I said I didn't see as many! And I certainly didn't say the fish were exclusive to Schroeders that ya'll need to come there, I said I see guys come in and out all day! We do not hold our campers prisoner...they are free to fish anywhere they choose! Never felt the need to lie to increase business. Just report what I have seen and heard.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

adam_smith_nap said:


> Where and how do you fish for white bass? Do you fish the same way for white bass as walleyes?


You fish for them everywhere. They eat everything. What do you have in your tacklebox? If it's got hooks you'll catch em.


----------



## adam_smith_nap

will a floating jig with a weight work good for white bass


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Saw a bass caught today. I think it's going to be a bad year for the Eye's. I think we can only hope for some rain to bring the water in and another push of fish. It's ridiculously slow and the snags are getting me like never before. I think all this nice weather put way too many guys on the river and way too many sets of line on the bottom.


----------



## BFG

> I think it's going to be a bad year for the Eye's


I think it is going to be a GREAT year for the river spawn. Perfect conditions...lower water, no chocolate milk flooding, etc. etc. 

They just all came at once IMO...got 'er done and got the hell out.


----------



## Captain Kevin

BFG said:


> I think it is going to be a GREAT year for the river spawn. Perfect conditions...lower water, no chocolate milk flooding, etc. etc.
> 
> They just all came at once IMO...got 'er done and got the hell out.


This has been the most intellegent post of the entire "run season". This spring I predict will be the much needed "shot in the arm" that the walleye population needed. No big blows, no floods. Perfect water temps., water conditions. I bet it is as close to the 2003 hatch as we can get.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Well i don't think there's going to be another big push of fish. I'm sure they're going to straggle through April, but I don't think we'll see the clouds of fish that were present last year. The bite wasn't great this year from what I noticed.


----------



## Flathead76

I got my limit off the Fort Friday afternoon in a little over 2 hours. Had to move several times to cover water but thats what it took to get it done. Do not be contempt to stand forever in one spot.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

I won't fish the Fort, not standing in a line of guys. I fish across from the fort, but the snags this year have been absolutely unforgiving. I had one evening where I got just about every snag out and I must have used my limit, because I've had to retie about every third cast since then. Even moved down to Ford street the other day and was getting snagged every other cast, and I never get snagged down there. No thanks, Ill stay home...


----------



## mchdesandro

River went up over 3 1/2 feet since yesterday morning....hope it helps another run come in but have a bad feeling this run is screwed for the year......ALSO OUR RUN IN THE FUTURE IS GONNA BE SCREWED BECAUSE SO MANY ANGLERS CAUGHT AND KEPT WAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY TO MANY BIG FEMALES THAT DIDNT EVEN HAVE A CHANCE TO SPAWN YET....IF WE WANT TO SAVE THE RUN FOR THE FUTURE WE HAVE TO LET THE LADIES GO!!!!!!


----------



## CarpCommander

mchdesandro said:


> River went up over 3 1/2 feet since yesterday morning....hope it helps another run come in but have a bad feeling this run is screwed for the year......ALSO OUR RUN IN THE FUTURE IS GONNA BE SCREWED BECAUSE SO MANY ANGLERS CAUGHT AND KEPT WAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY TO MANY BIG FEMALES THAT DIDNT EVEN HAVE A CHANCE TO SPAWN YET....IF WE WANT TO SAVE THE RUN FOR THE FUTURE WE HAVE TO LET THE LADIES GO!!!!!!



Good luck with that....


----------



## madcat68

Caught two in morning that went home with me, BUT i let my big female go back to finish her run. saw alot of smaller fish being caught, water rising fast. Left and returned with the boat. water was crankin @ the fort, only saw 1 fish caught besides my 1 that i snagged. water unreal current debrie was getting frequent. water rose approx. 3 feet fishing was tough late. Not sure what this will do for run but will return with high hopes.


----------



## madcat68

Park rangers shut down side cut island sat AM. for dangerous water. Please abide and be safe when crossing to the island. I saw a guy fall early this week and it ruined his daily trip. Remember go slow and step slowly and your get there saftly.


----------



## die4irish

mchdesandro said:


> River went up over 3 1/2 feet since yesterday morning....hope it helps another run come in but have a bad feeling this run is screwed for the year......ALSO OUR RUN IN THE FUTURE IS GONNA BE SCREWED BECAUSE SO MANY ANGLERS CAUGHT AND KEPT WAAAAAAAAYYYYYYY TO MANY BIG FEMALES THAT DIDNT EVEN HAVE A CHANCE TO SPAWN YET....IF WE WANT TO SAVE THE RUN FOR THE FUTURE WE HAVE TO LET THE LADIES GO!!!!!!


This might be a good read for you so you understand that fisherman have little effect on the future of the run.


http://www.cleveland.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2010/02/lake_erie_walleye_spawning_woe.html


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

It never hurts to throw a female back, God knows I usually do with the exception of the one I put on the wall this year, but I don't think the one's being caught will determine the success for failure of the species...


----------



## die4irish

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> It never hurts to throw a female back, God knows I usually do with the exception of the one I put on the wall this year, but I don't think the one's being caught will determine the success for failure of the species...


I totally agree. I don't like the taste of them at all.


----------



## mchdesandro

ty for the info....was awesome to read and learn... but i still think we should release the females every bit helps lol and they dont taste that good


----------



## Mortifero

A couple of Jacks from the River today...they are still there even thou the river is up some today


----------



## hard-day-fishin

Fished the tow path today. Came home with one jack (19 inches). Took me about 2.5 hours. During that time I saw two other fish landed around me..We got the higher water we wanted but the bite is still slow, is it over?


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

I forgot I did keep the first fish I caught this year because I forgot my net and had my hands so far in her gills trying to net her I figured eat her rather than throw back a wounded fish to die in the river. Tasted fine to me, unless you meant that sarcastically...

I was going to throw this one back after the pics and the guys fishing next to me talked me into putting it on the wall. I don't have any fish on the wall and since I took it to the taxidermist, I don't feel that bad...


----------



## anglermama

Maumee Tackle updated the site at 9am...said the bite is on.


----------



## cherrell136

www.maumeetackle.net

Great pictures of catches too.


----------



## anglermama

hard-day-fishin said:


> Fished the tow path today. Came home with one jack (19 inches). Took me about 2.5 hours. During that time I saw two other fish landed around me..We got the higher water we wanted but the bite is still slow, is it over?


Things slow down when there is a decrease in water temps. Could be the reason for the slow day! Never seen much come out when the river is on the rise either.


----------



## anglermama

Got my limit this afternoon. Took about an hour 15.


----------



## Flathead76

anglermama said:


> Got my limit this afternoon. Took about an hour 15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 56234


Must have been fishing off of Ford Street. Nice job.


----------



## anglermama

Flathead76 said:


> Must have been fishing off of Ford Street. Nice job.


Other side of River!  And Thanks!


----------



## Flathead76

Must have been the Fort then. Might have to give that a try. Thanks


----------



## CarpCommander

Flathead76 said:


> Must have been the Fort then. Might have to give that a try. Thanks


The tow path you say? Appreciate the intel-Ill set up shop over there today! Everyone bum rush the tow path! Warreyes for all!
:B


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

There are more fish in there, but there still aren't a lot. And this wind, it's about impossible to fish. Caught one, had another in the nose, threw it back... Saw the wardens walking in. Didn't see many being caught. Guy I was with caught two. Still tough fishin. Ill be back out in the morn though. Def a decrease in guys, esp on the island.


----------



## tmorrow

I got a limit yesterday plus handed two off. It was tough in the wind but we got it done. Good luck.


----------



## jiggineyes

Seriously????? What about the millions of eggs that are destroyed by you walking in the river!!!!! Mother nature has a way to balance nature


----------



## die4irish

jiggineyes said:


> Seriously????? What about the millions of eggs that are destroyed by you walking in the river!!!!! Mother nature has a way to balance nature


Are you a member of PITA?


----------



## jiggineyes

Don't know what spaceship you stepped off but this is the urban dictonary for 
pita 
1) Acronym for Pain In The Ass, a major annoyance. 
2) Flat bread of Mediterranean origin, eaten as is or filled with small pieces of roasted meat, veggies, condiments, etc.
Now if you are asking about PETA then no I have no affilation with them.LOL There are post on here about hurting the walleye population by taking female eyes. That individual throws those back in the river and my point to him is if your so concern about the future of walleyes then quit walking in the river. Been fishing Erie and the river for over 40 years and we go through cycles. Rights now this is the best fishing since 2003. So get out and fish but keep what is legal.


----------



## KaGee

Welcome to OGF jiggineyes...

I'm over 50 yrs old and the run has attracted thousands of waders for as long as I can remember. The walleye population continues to survive. The folks we pay to know say fishing the run does no harm. These guys are within their right to fish according to the guidelines. It's fine to disagree, but this subject matter has a history of only fostering bad feelings. Probably not the best way to make new friends here.

Now, back on topic please........ :Banane08:


----------



## jiggineyes

Thanks KaGee for the welcome...I think you know how I feel. Just read the post above yours.


----------



## die4irish

jiggineyes said:


> Don't know what spaceship you stepped off but this is the urban dictonary for
> pita
> 1) Acronym for Pain In The Ass, a major annoyance.
> 2) Flat bread of Mediterranean origin, eaten as is or filled with small pieces of roasted meat, veggies, condiments, etc.
> Now if you are asking about PETA then no I have no affilation with them.LOL There are post on here about hurting the walleye population by taking female eyes. That individual throws those back in the river and my point to him is if your so concern about the future of walleyes then quit walking in the river. Been fishing Erie and the river for over 40 years and we go through cycles. Rights now this is the best fishing since 2003. So get out and fish but keep what is legal.


Sorry I was hungry. You know like that snickers commercial with Betty White.


----------



## BFG

Fishing sucked this morning...I can tell you that much.


----------



## Jin

To be honest, even in those days people claim catching limits in half an hour, I still need half a day to get one or two fish.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

BFG said:


> Fishing sucked this morning...I can tell you that much.


I spent two hours on the river and didn't have a hook up. Saw guys pulling them in at the Fort though.... Ill be back at it again Monday morn after work...:S


----------



## paintED

I dont keep females....but whats the difference between keeping one now or in the summer?....she's out of the pool either way...I wonder what the pop would be like if there was a call to throw the girls back all year long?


----------



## mchdesandro

if people would realize the only walleyes that come back to the river are the ones that were born there....so if we keep the females before they spawn the numbers of walleye that come back will decrease strongly...i remember 20 years ago when the limit was higher and many many more fish then we have now....please release the ladies!


----------



## KaGee

Look folks, feelings are strong on both sides of the "keep or release females" issue. Neither side is going to change the other's mind. So, lets just agree to disagree and move on. 
Peace!


----------



## Jimmy_R

That's a nice one!


----------



## mlayers

MY buddie and I went to the yesterday. Fished for 5 hours. Neither one of us caught a fish. I saw fish being caught and fish being snagged and being kept. I don't beleive these guys that say they caught there limit in 30 mins. My last 3 trips to the Maumee has produce 0 fish. I just may have to wait for the white bass to come in.....


----------



## Jin

mlayers said:


> MY buddie and I went to the yesterday. Fished for 5 hours. Neither one of us caught a fish. I saw fish being caught and fish being snagged and being kept. I don't beleive these guys that say they caught there limit in 30 mins. My last 3 trips to the Maumee has produce 0 fish. I just may have to wait for the white bass to come in.....


Totally agree with you. I went there again today. fished 3 hours and caught one carp. Got snagging every couple of casts. Couldn't feel the jig bouncing around the bottom.


----------



## crappiewizard

I fished the run for the first time with a goose commander 3/28 and we both ended up with our limits. It took us all day but we did it. Went back this weekend and only got 2 by the mouth. Snagged 8 or so but man theres a heck of a lot more people on the weekends lol 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiewizard




----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I went tonight for a change of scenery. Got hot in the last ten min and caught 6 fish. 4 legal but one came off a little too far out of reach!


----------



## Larry Winkelman

I am headed up in the morning and I consider myself a newbie lol. If anyone would like to help a few guys out and maybe show us around a little we would greatly appreciate it. I was up last Tuesday and came home empty handed while everyone else seemed to be tearing them up. We were at Orleans because that white street and the fort is the only places that I know how to get to. I have heard alot of great things about Bluegrass but don't know where it is and wouldn't begin to know where to cross at safely lol. Well good fishing to all!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Gills63

To cross to bluegrass just park in one of the lots at side cut park and head straight south. The waters low enough that it won't be hard. If your there near first light or later I'm sure you can latch on to somebody that is getting ready to cross. You can also try going to buttonwood (search it on wood county park district). Or go to shroders which is right next to it. You have to pay a small fee to fish at shroders.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Larry Winkelman

Thanks for the info. I am definately heading to Bluegrass. Hopefully we can get a few today. Well good fishing to all!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Bluegrass is not the best spot IMO for a newbie. The water is fast and it's def hard to feel the bite if you don't know what you're looking for. I hate fishing bluegrass. Can't stand the walk and hate fishing in lines... Probably your best bet at catching fish though if you can put up with all the guys, snags, and walk...


----------



## Redhunter1012

I didn't see hardly any fish pulled from bluegrass or buttonwood yesterday. Actually, I seen a fair amount caught from the upstream end of bluegrass in the afternoon, but further down it looked to be slim pick'ens


----------



## sherman51

you still have to remember guys, its only the first of april. and even tho the water temp is up, the length of daylight has alot to do with the fish coming in. i still believe if we get a good rain and bring the water up alittle there is still alot of fish going to come up the river. i just dont believe the main run has happened yet. but everything should be about right, the water temp is up, the length of the days are getting longer. now i think we just need alittle more water.but the walleye usely run up untill around the 1st of may or longer. and i just dont believe were running a month ahead. if im wrong you can tell me about it. and the fish may come in and drop there eggs and run for the lake. but lets see what happens after our next good rain.

i wrecked my atv last week, and hurt my back, so it dont look like im going to try the maumee this year. i had big plans to take my 15 ft tri hull up there. but im just not able to handle the boat. but if i was able i would be there the next couple of weeks anyway if we get a good rain.
sherman


----------



## ohiobuck

I agree if we get rain and the river comes back up it will fill up with fish 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kprice

We need rain ASAP 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Orleans dies with the low current flow.They've been doing good at the upstream area of Bluegrass. Got some at Jerome Rd today.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

I fished buttonwood yesterday for an hour or so until 7. When i didn't see an eye pulled in, I left... 

Speaking of the lake, I didn't think these eyes were even the same eyes that lived in Erie. I thought those eyes spawned on the reefs in the lake... I thought these eyes came from some other trib...

I personally think it's going to be a slow steady run of fish this year. You're either there when they come through or you're not.


----------



## Redhunter1012

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> I fished buttonwood yesterday for an hour or so until 7. When i didn't see an eye pulled in, I left...
> 
> Speaking of the lake, I didn't think these eyes were even the same eyes that lived in Erie. I thought those eyes spawned on the reefs in the lake... I thought these eyes came from some other trib...
> 
> I personally think it's going to be a slow steady run of fish this year. You're either there when they come through or you're not.


Alot of the fish are from Lake St. Clair in Michigan. But alot are Lake Erie fish too


----------



## paintED

I agree.........................


ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> I personally think it's going to be a slow steady run of fish this year. You're either there when they come through or you're not.


----------



## BFG

> Alot of the fish are from Lake St. Clair in Michigan. But alot are Lake Erie fish too


Someone posted a link to a study here not long ago that had some disputing evidence to that. I know that many have claimed that the Maumee fish are primarily LSC fish, but I can't recall who wrote that other article.

I've caught two jaw-tagged fish over the years and one was tagged in LSC and the other was tagged in Sandusky bay 3 days before I caught it. 

I have my fingers crossed here, but if we don't get a monster spawn in the river and on the lake from 2012, then we can rule out that weather has anything to do with a successful spawn.


----------



## beach5

BFG said:


> I have my fingers crossed here, but if we don't get a monster spawn in the river and on the lake from 2012, then we can rule out that weather has anything to do with a successful spawn.


Agree with that completely. I have bad feeling the weak hatches are related to something else...like that blue green algae increasing each year. It won't matter anyway in 8 or 10 years when the Asian carp take over. Sad...

I caught one jaw tagged fish three years ago. It was tagged by the MDNR in Lake Erie off Luna Pier.


----------



## BFG

> It won't matter anyway in 8 or 10 years when the Asian carp take over. Sad...


I have often wondered if this will truly ever happen. No matter what occurs in Nature, it seems that at some point a balance is achieved in which the entire ecosystem can move on. 

Case in point...the monster hatch of walleyes from 2003. The subsequent hatches from '04, '05', and '06 were virtually non-existent. Mother nature has a way of controlling populations on her own in most cases. Animal population studies show that in times of less available food, breeding success declines considerably. It is all cyclical....

Remember..the world was coming to an end when the zebra and quagga mussels came to the Great Lakes. Round gobies and other little stuff that we had never caught before were going to be the end of it all. Clearing water would mean that walleyes would only hang out in the deeper end of Erie for the entire season. 

Well...we all know that stuff didn't exactly come out like it was postulated. The water cleaned up...gobies proliferated..and now we have flippin' 7# smallies all over the place in the lake. There is more bait in the lake than I have ever seen...shiners, shad, crayfish, etc. etc. The fish we are catching are HEALTHY. Check out the width of the next 23" fish you catch...these fish are TANKS. 

All of that does not lead me to believe that the gloom and doom is correct. Granted, the algae problem is puzzling, but lets see how bad it is this year if the rains stay NORMAL in our part of the world and we don't see so much run-off. As for the carp...we shall see what happens. Remember...there are an awful lot of hungry mouths in this pond waiting to eat. 

Nature will find a way....and it will all balance out. This isn't some muddy river that gets to 93 degrees for 6 months a year.


----------



## die4irish

I agree. the algae bloom worries me more that the carp issue. Don't get me wrong I don't want these dam things in our water system but it is inevitable. Even if they would have closed of the river In Chicago they would have made it here either by humans or probably birds.

I hope we have a drier spring because like the news article stated farmers didn't apply fertilizer as much last fall because of the weather so it will be applied this spring. Wetter weather with a combination of no ice cap this winter and Erie will warm up fast and the algae will thrive.This will have a drastic effect on the Eco structure of the lake


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

paintED said:


> I agree.........................


Talked with my buddy today who always catches fish. Fished the same hole he caught his limit in in an hour the other day, caught nothing in an hour. Saw one fish caught in that hour down the whole island. Guys he was fishing next to ended up limiting out by staying. Fish are moving through in waves... All my fishing this year, if one guy is reeling one in, you better have your line in the water, because they'll be through quick and onto the next part of the river.

Might have went to waterville tonight if the dog wasn't still at the groomer. Probably better off saving the gas...


----------



## Larry Winkelman

Well my buddy and I went up yesterday and fished Bluegrass from 8 in the morning until 7 at night and ended up with one walleye. Everyone around us were getting them right and left. To be honest that is the hardest fishing I have ever done in my life. I am not going to lie but I just don't have the feel at all. We were using the same length leaders lines and same colors that everyone else was catching them on and I couldnt hook anything but one carp lol. If anyone maybe has a few tips they could pass on I would greatly appreciate it. There has to be something that i am not doing right. I am just tired of leaving the river with a bad taste in my mouth if you know what I mean. Its an awesome experience fishing in the river but I would like to catch a few here and there. But if you know what you are doing Bluegrass was on fire yesterday! Well good fishing to all!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## slaughtereyez

Larry Winkelman said:


> Well my buddy and I went up yesterday and fished Bluegrass from 8 in the morning until 7 at night and ended up with one walleye. Everyone around us were getting them right and left. To be honest that is the hardest fishing I have ever done in my life. I am not going to lie but I just don't have the feel at all. We were using the same length leaders lines and same colors that everyone else was catching them on and I couldnt hook anything but one carp lol. If anyone maybe has a few tips they could pass on I would greatly appreciate it. There has to be something that i am not doing right. I am just tired of leaving the river with a bad taste in my mouth if you know what I mean. Its an awesome experience fishing in the river but I would like to catch a few here and there. But if you know what you are doing Bluegrass was on fire yesterday! Well good fishing to all!!!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



first tip is dont give up!!...it is indeed totally different from a lot of other types of walleye fishing or fishing in general...it takes awhile to get the feel, rythm etc....weeks, months sometimes a year or two...best way to get accustom to maumee river fishing is to do exactly what you did today, put in your time and watch others who are catching fish, even if you walk out with no fish, you walked out with one more day of experience and a bit of knowledge from someone else...its not easy at first, because it gets frustrating not catching a limit or even a fish....ive been fishing the run for about ten years now and still go home without fish plenty of times out of the year...you will learn new techiniques, feels, holes that hold fish etc..by putting in the time, keep doing just that and you will have success!....too many people fish the river and quit, complaing that its horrible, too crowded, sucky fishing blah blah blah...and its not because their not good fishermen, its because they expect too much without putting in their time and gaining knowledge from others or from the river itself...or too stuck on their ways of other types of fishing and too prideful to learn from others!...im not saying this all applys to you, just trying to give helpful hints!...good luck out there and keep that line wet!...


----------



## die4irish

It's all a "feel thing". don't get frustrated there has been many times I have been fishing next to a couple people and I 'm dragging in fish left and right and they get nothing. Unfortunately there have also time when I have been on the opposite end on the horse.
With me it depends on the spot. some spots I have a great feel but other spots I cant seem to get it. Don't give up we all learn different stuff every day down there.


----------



## tmorrow

Whats this the usgs shows the river going up, yesssss hopefully we get the rain thats about to enter Indiana, please god dump on us lol


----------



## Larry Winkelman

Well believe me giving up is the last thing on my mind. You really hit it on the head using the word frustrating. There were times when I just wanted to toss all my equipment in the river and just give up but instead I would tie on another leader and keep casting. Even though I left in a very bad mood all I can think about is getting back up there and trying again. One of these trips I just may end up with a walleye or two lol. Thanks for the responses and Good fishing to all!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## anglermama

tmorrow said:


> Whats this the usgs shows the river going up, yesssss hopefully we get the rain thats about to enter Indiana, please god dump on us lol


Would be nice!! 
Here is another tool for water levels. This guys also wrote a book on the run! 

http://www.maumeeriverwalleyerun.com/page/Maumee-River-Water-Level.aspx


----------



## sickle

Cool site!! Thanks anglermama....


----------



## BFG

> Bluegrass was on fire yesterday


It must have been on fire earlier in the day, b/c I was there from 4:00 to dark and I betcha I only saw 25 fish go out. I caught two, one jack and a personal best behemoth female that I let go to do her thing. Fished a total of three different locations, only caught fish in one of them. 

Confusing fishing down there today. Lots and lots of guys who were short casting. Nothing wrong with that, but it made me move, that is for sure.


----------



## Larry Winkelman

Don't know where you were but from about 630 to 730 I watched the guys across from me bring in about 20. Well good fishing to all!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

What kind of setup are you using Larry? Using a more expensive rod, and some lightweight braid helps a ton in feeling. I like to use a slow drag as well, so I don't so much have to feel a "bite" as compared to a stop, or weight. There really is no bite, so it is really a "feel". Using too much weight will kill you too, go as light as possible. WAY too many guys use too much weight IMO. I almost never use above 3/8, big reason I almost never fish Jerome rd. 

Glad to hear they're catching them, they always are when I'm at work! Ill be back out Friday morning! So get your fishing in before then, cause they clear out when I get into the river!!!


----------



## Larry Winkelman

Its not the most expensive setup nor the cheapest. I try and ask what everyone else is using weight wise depending on where I am at. Every trip down I stop at Maumee Tackle and talk to whoever I can to get some info. They seem like a very nice group of people and I visit the sight daily. I just need more experience I guess lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Flathead76

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> What kind of setup are you using Larry? Using a more expensive rod, and some lightweight braid helps a ton in feeling. I like to use a slow drag as well, so I don't so much have to feel a "bite" as compared to a stop, or weight. There really is no bite, so it is really a "feel". Using too much weight will kill you too, go as light as possible. WAY too many guys use too much weight IMO. I almost never use above 3/8, big reason I almost never fish Jerome rd.
> 
> Glad to hear they're catching them, they always are when I'm at work! Ill be back out Friday morning! So get your fishing in before then, cause they clear out when I get into the river!!!


You could not pay me to fish the river on Good Friday. That place will be a complete zoo!!!


----------



## mchdesandro

caught 2 wednesday and lost about 3 and snagged 2 more....... fishing isnt great but you can still catch some.........tip of bluegrass island using 3/4 with 3 foot leader and orange head firetiger tail seemed to be what most of them were catching them with.....good luck fishing!!!:B


----------



## Gills63

Larry I'll let you know if I go up anytime soon and I'll try to tell ya what I know. I used to live up there but now live down pretty close to you

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Larry Winkelman

Ok Gills sounds good because lord knows I can use all the help I can get lol. Well good fishing to all!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51

Larry Winkelman said:


> Well my buddy and I went up yesterday and fished Bluegrass from 8 in the morning until 7 at night and ended up with one walleye. Everyone around us were getting them right and left. To be honest that is the hardest fishing I have ever done in my life. I am not going to lie but I just don't have the feel at all. We were using the same length leaders lines and same colors that everyone else was catching them on and I couldnt hook anything but one carp lol. If anyone maybe has a few tips they could pass on I would greatly appreciate it. There has to be something that i am not doing right. I am just tired of leaving the river with a bad taste in my mouth if you know what I mean. Its an awesome experience fishing in the river but I would like to catch a few here and there. But if you know what you are doing Bluegrass was on fire yesterday! Well good fishing to all!!!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


the best tip i can give you is to have tough skin. then use just enough weight to tap bottom at times. and then anytime you feel the slightest tap set the hook. because its really hard to tell a bite from the bottom. and yes you will snag some fish this way. and may even get accused of snagging. but its the best way to catch the biters also. just let the snagged fish go and go back to fishing. i could be wrong but i dont believe anyone is good enough to go up there and catch limits without snagging a few. because if you dont set the hook when you feel that tap your not going to catch many fish, legal or snagged. but do be sure and let the snagged fish go. so my tip is SET THE HOOK. i have caught my limit many times, and all that i kept had been hooked in the mouth. and very few times that i didnt snag atleast a couple in the process. hope this helps you catch some fish.
sherman


----------



## Larry Winkelman

I was watching my rod tip. Once it got bent to a certain point I would set the hook but I don't think that is right lol. My buddy was doing that and caught 2 and snagged one so I figured that's what I would try but it didn't work out. Again thanks for all the info guys. I really like this site. It seems to be full of alot of people that are willing to help. Well good fishing to all!!! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## die4irish

For me it's all the feel. you need to get your sinker weight perfect so that it is barley touching the bottom. You want to feel a slight tick tick tick across the bottom. After a few drifts you will have this feel kinda programmed into your brain. I set the hook when I feel anything out of the normal. Usually it is just a small little pull or the tick tick tick stops for a second. If your using to much weight you will never feel a lot of bites. I carry a bag of 1/16 oz split shots to fine tune the drift.

This is really going to sound stupid but I never watch my rod unless the water is real low and I'm using 1/4 ounce weight. A lot of time I hold the rod above the reel and actually close my eyes to concentrate more on the feel.


----------



## paintED

I do kinda the same thing.I dont close my eyes though because usually I've been up too late sitting around a campfire yuckn it up...I fish with my hand barely on the reel handle and if I think I feel something out of the ordinary I set the hook but I dont set it so hard I ruin my drift...I kind of just check for the spongey wieght or feel of a fish...if I feel that then I put some mustard on the set...kind of like a secondary set....thats just my explanation of how I do it.... get a potpouri of advice and see what works for you.. Good luck ..hope it rains again!

Ed in Akron


----------



## Jin

Not too bad this morning. Caught 3 jacks and a white bass with 2 jigs on his back. Saw more gulls searching for shads on the river, the whities should come in soon.


----------



## tmorrow

ssssshhhhhhhhhhh no talk of white bass


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Are people off work tomorrow? Crap... I've been out of the civilian sector so long, I have no idea anymore when people are off. I never even thought of it being good Friday. Well, I may just sleep in then... But the fishing hasn't been great, so I don't know how many guys will flock to the rivers.


----------



## Big Chief201

isn't it the greatest thing ever being able to fish on the weekdays when most are at work. I rarely ever see people out around central, OH. Its going to be hard to go back to a mon-fri job if i ever do.


----------



## Luda024

A buddy and I went out yesterday after work a caught 7 combined at bluegrass island 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Big Chief201 said:


> isn't it the greatest thing ever being able to fish on the weekdays when most are at work. I rarely ever see people out around central, OH. Its going to be hard to go back to a mon-fri job if i ever do.


There are actually a ton of guys that still get out on the Maumee during the week. Which is exactly why I don't even drive in the direction of the river on the weekends... But yea, it is nice to be able to accomplish stuff on days when others are at work. Sucks working a lot of holidays and nights though...

I decided not to go. Between the risk of Good Friday fisherman and just swapping over to days again, I decided to catch a few extra hours of sleep... No fishin for me this set of days off.


----------



## BFG

It was damn cold out there last night..that ENE wind sucks when the water is low. Takes away all the feel with the lighter rig. Managed two and tossed back several shorts. Guys around me were catching all sorts of udder fish...and smallies...and white bass...

Key up Helga....good luck to any of you planning to fish the tourney next weekend...UGH.


----------



## midoh39

Im heading up tomorrow afternoon after baseball for me and my dads yearly trip. Hopefully it goes well, any suggestions on what accesses to key in on?


----------



## Silver Spyder

Fished buttonwood today, caught 3 nice keepers, one small one I threw back. My friend Caught his limit as usual and had two BIG jacks one was a 6 pounder. I think he caught 10 total, alot of small walleyes today. River was SLOW today, low water and windy. We did good compared to most anglers today.

Plan on fishing the tournament depending on weather...


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I got one today, first cast on the island. Didn't see another legal all day there or J rd.


----------



## CatchBigFish84

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I got one today, first cast on the island. Didn't see another legal all day there or J rd.


Fished off Bluegrass and around the Fort today......:S


----------



## tmorrow

Took three today,was a GRIND


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Fished close to the upstream tip of Bluegrass monday morning and got skunked. Saw 2 legal fish all morning. Was there till almost noon. Couldnt believe how dead it was. We did snag some fish, so they were there, just not hitting. Maybe its the cold.Heard they've been doing a little better in the afternoons after it warms up a little. Went golfing up in Petersburg Mich. today and it snowed on and off all day. Supposed to warm up later this week with rain Saturday. Can only help.


----------



## die4irish

DeathFromAbove said:


> Fished close to the upstream tip of Bluegrass monday morning and got skunked. Saw 2 legal fish all morning. Was there till almost noon. Couldnt believe how dead it was. We did snag some fish, so they were there, just not hitting. Maybe its the cold.Heard they've been doing a little better in the afternoons after it warms up a little. Went golfing up in Petersburg Mich. today and it snowed on and off all day. Supposed to warm up later this week with rain Saturday. Can only help.


Demi acres in good shape?


----------



## savage270

Fished bluegrass for a few hours this afternoon after hearing the bite was better as the water warms up throughout the day. Caught only 1 (20 inches) and the guy next to me also caught only 1, same size. There are lots of suckers in there right now. Only a handful of people fishing... SLOWWW... Some people were fishing the heavy current towards the point of the island but only small 14-16 inches being caught. Water is also very LOWWW...

Btw, caught a white bass yesterday so maybe the walleye run is towards the end?!?! Idk...


----------



## 21579

We need rain bad. A good rain upstream that brings the river level up 3 feet or more. It's almost down to 579 even.


----------



## die4irish

yrick82 said:


> We need rain bad. A good rain upstream that brings the river level up 3 feet or more. It's almost down to 579 even.


That will help for the white bass but my guess is the walleye are probably done.


----------



## 21579

die4irish Quote:
That will help for the white bass but my guess is the walleye are probably done. 

Thats fine. It's worth the hope. The river dropping to a trickle hasn't helped either. It's only April 11th. I know it has been an unusally warm spring, but I think there is another run of fish out there waiting for a push of water. IMHO.


----------



## BFG

Oh...I think it will help our future warreyes....A LOT...


----------



## die4irish

That's just my gut feeling but This time I would love to be wrong


----------



## CarpCommander

I think its pretty much cashed. Done. Over.


----------



## sykessta

i fished it yesterday at waterville the water was way to low if rocks were fish i wouldve had the best fishin day of my life lol then moved by the bridge near the island nothin gonna try it when the white bass are runnin ive about had it with the walleyes in the river have went 3 times in my life and never caught anything but always had luck in the late spring/early summer with white bass smallmouths and cats thats my kind of fishin lazy man style just a minnow on a hook and just let it sit haha


----------



## luv fishing

Its not gong to take much to win the tournament Sunday that's for sure. Good to everyone who fishes it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## maumee_bowman

not a lie, i caught my 4 eyes in 90 minutes today


----------



## Jin

maumee_bowman said:


> not a lie, i caught my 4 eyes in 90 minutes today


You fished the GR?


----------



## maumee_bowman

i went to a quarry hole right near the bridge in gr


----------



## josephi88

You guys think the rain and warm weather will bring more walleye in or do you think they are pretty much done? I know some have been saying it was about done 2-3 weeks ago, but I'm hoping some more move in. I am new to the area and have gotten skunked the first couple times out. I'm hoping I don't have to wait until next year for my first Maumee eye.

If anyone has some advice I am all ears btw. The last time I went out I spent most of my time trying to get unsnagged and tying on new jigs. I don't know if it was just the spot I was fishing, or just something I was doing, but it was frustrating.


----------



## die4irish

josephi88 said:


> You guys think the rain and warm weather will bring more walleye in or do you think they are pretty much done? I know some have been saying it was about done 2-3 weeks ago, but I'm hoping some more move in. I am new to the area and have gotten skunked the first couple times out. I'm hoping I don't have to wait until next year for my first Maumee eye.
> 
> If anyone has some advice I am all ears btw. The last time I went out I spent most of my time trying to get unsnagged and tying on new jigs. I don't know if it was just the spot I was fishing, or just something I was doing, but it was frustrating.


Welcome to the annual knot tying seminar. Unfortunately it's all part of the game. As far as the rain goes it is 50/50. It will either bring a few more fish up or it will flush out the ones here. Who the heck knows


----------



## Captain Kevin

josephi88 said:


> You guys think the rain and warm weather will bring more walleye in or do you think they are pretty much done? I know some have been saying it was about done 2-3 weeks ago, but I'm hoping some more move in. I am new to the area and have gotten skunked the first couple times out. I'm hoping I don't have to wait until next year for my first Maumee eye.
> 
> If anyone has some advice I am all ears btw. The last time I went out I spent most of my time trying to get unsnagged and tying on new jigs. I don't know if it was just the spot I was fishing, or just something I was doing, but it was frustrating.


If you snag that much, go to a lighter weight jig head


----------



## DeathFromAbove

die4irish said:


> Demi acres in good shape?


Yea it is. Bounced back really nice from the floods they had last year. A couple rough spots on some of the fairways, but all in all, looking good. Crowded though, especially midday.Thins out around 4 or 5.


----------



## josephi88

Captain Kevin said:


> If you snag that much, go to a lighter weight jig head


Well I tried that, but then I wasn't really hitting the bottom that much. Maybe you don't need to? I was using a 1/4 oz. jig so then I tried an 1/8 oz. jig and wasn't hitting. Then I tried putting a split shot on the line to add a little weight, but then I was getting caught on the bottom again. I think it might have been the location, because I have fished a couple other spots and didn't get snagged that bad.

So after the walleyes are gone you guys fish for white bass? Do you pretty much use the same technique, but maybe a smaller grub? (Once again new to the area, and new to river fishing.)


----------



## Jin

josephi88 said:


> Well I tried that, but then I wasn't really hitting the bottom that much. Maybe you don't need to? I was using a 1/4 oz. jig so then I tried an 1/8 oz. jig and wasn't hitting. Then I tried putting a split shot on the line to add a little weight, but then I was getting caught on the bottom again. I think it might have been the location, because I have fished a couple other spots and didn't get snagged that bad.
> 
> So after the walleyes are gone you guys fish for white bass? Do you pretty much use the same technique, but maybe a smaller grub? (Once again new to the area, and new to river fishing.)


White bass run is different. You can use whatever set-up you want as long as you have something on your hook, they are just everywhere. . Easiest setup for me is live minnow under a weighted floater. No hustle and no snagging, just sit there and wait. Might be a little boring to you.


----------



## Flathead76

Caught two dozen whitebass in two hours this afternoon. The river did come up around a foot in that time.


----------



## die4irish

what time was that? the predictor says it is still dropping.


----------



## maumee_bowman

Flathead76 said:


> Caught two dozen whitebass in two hours this afternoon. The river did come up around a foot in that time.



i was in the river and got a 15 incher and a 16, but the water didnt rise at all today


----------



## Flathead76

At new orleans park. When I started fishing the rocks below the ramp were exposed. When I left they were all gone.


----------



## mchdesandro

went down to bluegrass with 2 buddies sunday and we left with 11 walleyes started catchng some white bass and plenty of carp......fishing is tuff but there are still some eyes in there......plenty of fish got off also....sorry walleye fishermen but its my opinion that the next surge of water will bring alot more white bass then walleye.....


----------



## DeathFromAbove

The water went up 4 inches at the station on the Waterville bridge.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

according to Gary at Maumee Tackle, there were alot of unspawned females caught in his tournament yesterday. Its not done yet.


----------



## mlayers

if there was so many unspawn females why is there only 4 pics of guys with fish on his site for that day.


----------



## luv fishing

garys talks more bull crap than anything. i dont look on his site anymore. honestly if i want to know if the fish are bitting i will go fish and find out or ask people that will give me an honest report. instead of a bait store that just wants my money. but honestly if i go fishing and get skunked its no big deal to me because all that matters to me is i got to get out of the house and enjoy the outdoors


----------



## Rod&Reel-Bow&Arrow

I fished the tourney and caught two females with half their eggs in them. Caught 11 eyes on sunday in total. Have to work at them, but theres more eyes in the river then people think.


----------



## mchdesandro

fished again monday and with 4 people left with 14 walleye....and we caught 4 unspawned walleye......doesnt meen the run is awesome though lol...keep at it..its work but there are still some there for the taking!


----------



## mlayers

I sure would like to get with someone to show me what I am doing wrong. I been there every week end for the last 4 weeks and I been skunked all times. I have seen a few fish caught but nothing like people is talking about. So if you are willing to take me out please sent me a message......


----------



## Luda024

Took one walleye today from bluegrass was out from 5-7:45ish seen a white bass caught as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josephi88

To me it looked like the run is still going pretty good as of yesterday. I saw one guy get his limit in an hour and a half to two hours. Plenty of people going home with 2-3 fish. You might have to work a little bit for them, but it seems to me they are still in there in pretty good numbers. 

I even caught my first Maumee walleye. It wasn't a monster, but probably 20-22in. (not totally sure since I didn't keep it) I wasn't sure if it was going to happen, but I guess as they say, every once in a while even a blind squirrel finds a nut.

One thing I'm curious about is how some people reel their line in fast. When I am reeling my line in I go kinda slow, and ended up catching that walleye and a smallmouth both while reeling in.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

luv fishing said:


> garys talks more bull crap than anything. i dont look on his site anymore. honestly if i want to know if the fish are bitting i will go fish and find out or ask people that will give me an honest report. instead of a bait store that just wants my money. but honestly if i go fishing and get skunked its no big deal to me because all that matters to me is i got to get out of the house and enjoy the outdoors


 Gary's cool And he provides a nice service with his daily conditions report. If you think he's bad, wait until you hear Mary{I think} Jeffers from up in Grand Rapids. Did you know that it was possible to walk across the Maumee River on the backs of all the fish in the Grand Rapids area? Just ask Jeffers and she'll tell you that its true.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Went todday to Bluegrass and caught nada. Seen i fish caught. Went up above Jerome Rd and caught a couple Whites. One was 17 inches. Should have taken it to MB and Tackle. Probably would have won his weekly contest


----------



## die4irish

DeathFromAbove said:


> Gary's cool And he provides a nice service with his daily conditions report. If you think he's bad, wait until you hear Mary{I think} Jeffers from up in Grand Rapids. Did you know that it was possible to walk across the Maumee River on the backs of all the fish in the Grand Rapids area? Just ask Jeffers and she'll tell you that its true.


Man is she still alive? Mary was always a trip


----------



## Gills63

The reason most people reel in fairly quick is because the majority of fish are caught between 11 and 1 o'clock (depending on where your fishing)IMO. So once you sweep as far as you want you crank your tackle back in to get the next cast out. 

I have caught them on the retrieve but not enough to make it a strategy. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rutnut245

luv fishing said:


> garys talks more bull crap than anything. i dont look on his site anymore. honestly if i want to know if the fish are bitting i will go fish and find out or ask people that will give me an honest report. instead of a bait store that just wants my money. but honestly if i go fishing and get skunked its no big deal to me because all that matters to me is i got to get out of the house and enjoy the outdoors


I work at MT and I can assure you we give an honest report.If fishing is slow we'll tell you that.Not everyone is catching fish everyday,it's fishing,but Gary doesn't give false reports to get people in the shop.And by all means,if you want to know how the fishing is get out and go.I would never rely on internet reports to determine if I'm going to fish or not.Not everyone that comes to the shop with a limit gets there picture taken,only the ones that ask for it.

Myself and a couple of other guys I know got our limit fairly quick tuesday.I saw several prespawn hens caught.There were a few fish brought up for the tourney that turned out to be hens with immature eggs,they had to be zipped to determine that. 

The river is extremely low and the fish are concentrated in certain spots.Don't take my word for it,go give it a shot.If you know where to go you shouldn't have a problem catching fish today.

Gary is supposed to be fishing off the island today so we'll see how he does.


----------



## Cat Man

I went out on Wedensday, and ended up catching a 33 in walleye female that still was loaded up with eggs, some white bass and a smallmouth. Most of the people there were catching 2-3 walleye, all that i saw were decent size females. They're still biting and the white bass are starting to appear in larger numbers.


----------



## Jin

rutnut245 said:


> I work at MT and I can assure you we give an honest report.If fishing is slow we'll tell you that.Not everyone is catching fish everyday,it's fishing,but Gary doesn't give false reports to get people in the shop.And by all means,if you want to know how the fishing is get out and go.I would never rely on internet reports to determine if I'm going to fish or not.Not everyone that comes to the shop with a limit gets there picture taken,only the ones that ask for it.
> 
> Myself and a couple of other guys I know got our limit fairly quick tuesday.I saw several prespawn hens caught.There were a few fish brought up for the tourney that turned out to be hens with immature eggs,they had to be zipped to determine that.
> 
> The river is extremely low and the fish are concentrated in certain spots.Don't take my word for it,go give it a shot.If you know where to go you shouldn't have a problem catching fish today.
> 
> Gary is supposed to be fishing off the island today so we'll see how he does.


I SAW gary today, he was talking to somebody else. He said he only got two white bass if I heard it right. I saw only one limit this morning off the island, but most people caught fish. still a lot of females. Anybody fished the FORT MEIGS?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Sounds like a great time of yr. Still a shot at a trophy eye, along with good smallies,white bass, and im sure you guys get plenty of other speiceis!


----------



## rutnut245

I had to leave the shop for a while to attend a funeral.When I went back I took my son along so he could fish while I was at the shop.He started at the fort and didn't catch anything in an hour and a half.He and his two buds went to the island and my kid caught six and about ten white bass while one friend caught three eyes and the other only had one.He's cleaning his fish as I type this.There are still fish to be caught.


----------



## CatchBigFish84

I got 4 this morning off Bluegrass......took me 5 hours, but I got 4 !


----------



## Jin

CatchBigFish84 said:


> I got 4 this morning off Bluegrass......took me 5 hours, but I got 4 !


I saw only one limit this morning. That guy caught 4 big fish and lost another pre-spawn female. It must be you....


----------



## CatchBigFish84

Jin said:


> I saw only one limit this morning. That guy caught 4 big fish and lost another pre-spawn female. It must be you....


Not me....3 smaller jacks and a spawned out female, from 7:30 to around 1:00.


----------



## die4irish

CatchBigFish84 said:


> Not me....3 smaller jacks and a spawned out female, from 7:30 to around 1:00.


Where you fishing the top of the island? I was down there in the gray sweatcoat


----------



## CatchBigFish84

Which end is the top ? lol. I was the guy wearing the green jacket, brown waders....fished mid-island then moved down towards the west end.


----------



## Jin

FINALLY, we get some rain. but the weather will be in 50s for couple of days.


----------



## PARK92

fished last friday and couldnt buy a bite at buttonwood


----------

